# Starting 55 gal. aquarium.



## ajroberts (Jan 10, 2007)

I just got a 55 gal tank. want to start salt water but not too sure how to start. Id like to have come soft coral with a few fish. live rock and sand. could anyone supply information regarding everything from filters to steps on starting the process. any and all information will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I've moved this over to saltwater for you ajroberts


----------



## ajroberts (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks...Im kinda a newby with this forum.


----------

